# Can you name this bird???



## Paul Dunham

Source;BirdPhotos.com Permission granted.. What's special about this species??


----------



## lisa0307

No but I want one...or two  beautiful


----------



## noushka05

its some sort of pigeon?, no idea of the species but its really beautiful.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looks like a posh pigeon ?


----------



## Nativity I Black

Nicobar Pigeon


----------



## Paul Dunham

Nativity I Black said:


> Nicobar Pigeon


Very Good Nativity I Black.. Now do you know what so special about this species???


----------



## Nativity I Black

it has an unusual flight style


----------



## Paul Dunham

Nativity I Black said:


> it has an unusual flight style


Nope, that's not it...


----------



## SandyR

It's the closest living relative to the dodo?


----------



## Paul Dunham

SandyR said:


> It's the closest living relative to the dodo?


That's right SandyR it's the closest living species to the Dodo... Second closest is the Blue Crowned Pigeon's.. Here's a photo of the beautiful Victoria Blue Crown Pigeon below...


Photo Permission granted... from Eosdiginut


----------



## Paul Dunham

Can you name this bird??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/eslp2xjini8eeypl86ed_3.jpg
Permission granted.. From Tiggertai

And which country does it come from???


----------



## noushka05

A kestrel...& after a bit of googling im thinking a Seychelles kestrel?...from the Seychelles maybe? lol


.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> A kestrel...& after a bit of googling im thinking a Seychelles kestrel?...from the Seychelles maybe? lol
> 
> .


Nope.. Noushka.. Nothing like a Seychelles Kestrel...


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Nope.. Noushka.. Nothing like a Seychelles Kestrel...


would i be cheating if i ask if its any sort Kestrel then? ...just to narrow it down a bit like lol

.


----------



## noushka05

African Hobby then? :tongue_smilie: lol


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> would i be cheating if i ask if its any sort Kestrel then? ...just to narrow it down a bit like lol
> 
> .


Not at all because it's not any kind of Kestrel... lol Your very close with African Hobby...


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Not at all because it's not any kind of Kestrel... lol Your very close with African Hobby...


think it might be 3rd time lucky with this one...a Taita Falcon from central & eastern Africa?

.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> think it might be 3rd time lucky with this one...a Taita Falcon from central & eastern Africa?
> 
> .


Congratulations.. Yes it's a Taita Falcon from Africa...


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Congratulations.. Yes it's a Taita Falcon from Africa...


Yay!!! lol

& what a pretty little falcon it is.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> Yay!!! lol
> 
> & what a pretty little falcon it is.


Yes it is... Take a look at an Orange Breasted Falcon or a Bat Falcon.. They're very beautiful little falcons too.. I can't always get the species I want to use because of copyright...


----------



## Paul Dunham

What species of bird is this and what's unique about them??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/ilushbnspj5vuzyf6m3.jpg
Permission granted : Snowmanradio


----------



## Nativity I Black

blue crowned hanging parrot 
Loriculus is the only genus of birds that can sleep upside down hanging like a bat


----------



## Paul Dunham

Nativity I Black said:


> blue crowned hanging parrot
> Loriculus is the only genus of birds that can sleep upside down hanging like a bat


That's right Nativity I Black.. They're only the size of a Sparrow too..

You got that too easily.. lol So what do you think this Species is??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/umisug615jurdu2he92p_7.jpg
Photo permission from Dougjj


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Yes it is... Take a look at an Orange Breasted Falcon or a Bat Falcon.. They're very beautiful little falcons too.. I can't always get the species I want to use because of copyright...


Wow they Are beautiful!

im having a go at the new bird now:tongue_smilie:...a red finch?...of some sort lol

.

.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Hiya Nouska,

I've heard of a Greenfinch and a Goldfinch, but never a Redfinch before.. lol 
This is a species I've had hands on experience with..


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Hiya Nouska,
> 
> I've heard of a Greenfinch and a Goldfinch, but never a Redfinch before.. lol
> This is a species I've had hands on experience with..


forget the red then...is it a species of finch? lol

your experience of them, was it with Durrells conservation trust?


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> forget the red then...is it a species of finch? lol
> 
> your experience of them, was it with Durrells conservation trust?


Not a finch.. My experience wasn't for the Durrell Conservation Trust.. Although they were involved at some point...


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Not a finch.. My experience wasn't for the Durrell Conservation Trust.. Although they were involved at some point...


scarlet tanager?:tongue_smilie:

we went to Jersey zoo last year...Gerald Durrell was a hero of mine when i was little, so visiting his zoo was something i always wanted to do..i wasnt disappointed.. their conservation work puts BIAZA zoos to shame.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> scarlet tanager?:tongue_smilie:
> 
> we went to Jersey zoo last year...Gerald Durrell was a hero of mine when i was little, so visiting his zoo was something i always wanted to do..i wasnt disappointed.. their conservation work puts BIAZA zoos to shame.


Nope... If I didn't already know what this was my first guess would have been Scarlet Tanager..

Yes, they do a wonderful job.. I think there's too much money winding up in the pockets of the academic community where they seem to be spending most of it documenting the gradual demise (extinction) of life on the plant.. I think that money would be better spent buying and preserving and regenerating the environment. Finding new ways to make the environment work for the benefit of the locals.. We need to control the greedy who wish to profit from destroying the environment...


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Nope... If I didn't already know what this was my first guess would have been Scarlet Tanager..
> 
> Yes, they do a wonderful job.. I think there's too much money winding up in the pockets of the academic community where they seem to be spending most of it documenting the gradual demise (extinction) of life on the plant.. I think that money would be better spent buying and preserving and regenerating the environment. Finding new ways to make the environment work for the benefit of the locals.. We need to control the greedy who wish to profit from destroying the environment...


Hmmm im thinking it is a species of tanager then? could it be a Crimson backed or a Brazillian Tanager maybe?

god it terrifies me what this sort are doing to the natural world

by the way, i think Damian Aspinall has the right ethos when it comes to captive wild animals/conservation aswell...his zoos i also support

.

.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> Hmmm im thinking it is a species of tanager then? could it be a Crimson backed or a Brazillian Tanager maybe?
> 
> god it terrifies me what this sort are doing to the natural world
> 
> by the way, i think Damian Aspinall has the right ethos when it comes to captive wild animals/conservation aswell...his zoos i also support
> 
> .
> 
> .


Not a Tanager... Wrong part of the world.. When you asked whether it was a finch.. I should of said "finch-like" because they do eat seeds as well as insects and nectar.. Interestingly they build these lantern style nests often hanging over water along streams... I don't really know a lot about about the Aspinalls except their famous for their Gorillas.. I remember the famous picture of the father diving into a swimming pool followed by a Tiger which had hooked his swimming trunks exposing his arse cheeks... lol


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Not a Tanager... Wrong part of the world.. When you asked whether it was a finch.. I should of said "finch-like" because they do eat seeds as well as insects and nectar.. Interestingly they build these lantern style nests often hanging over water along streams... I don't really know a lot about about the Aspinalls except their famous for their Gorillas.. I remember the famous picture of the father diving into a swimming pool followed by a Tiger which had hooked his swimming trunks exposing his arse cheeks... lol


so its red 'finch like' birds i need to be looking at :idea: lol

LOL I'm not fussed on seeing John Aspinalls bare ass...now had it been Damian i might have done a bit of googling

Aspinall foundation are fantastic though, if you get chance just check out what theyve achieved & what theyre doing for wildlife in the wild Java | The Aspinall Foundation

this is Damian Aspinalls thoughts on zoos...

London Zoo should be shut down because it is not looking after animals properly or releasing enough back into the wild, campaigner Damian Aspinall has claimed.

In an interview with the Evening Standard, Mr Aspinall launched an outspoken attack on city centre zoos, saying they are outdated 18th century concepts that have no place in the modern world.

Mr Aspinall runs the Port Lympne Wildlife Park in Kent, set up by his father John, and heads the Aspinall Foundation, a conservation charity dedicated to breeding endangered species in captivity and releasing them back into the wild.

He yesterday announced plans to transport an entire family of 11 western lowland gorillas from the 600-acre Port Lympne park to the Foundations Back To The Wild projects in Congo and Gabon.

The release, planned for early next year, is the first time a whole family of animals has been released into the wild together,

Mr Aspinall said: The fact that we have to keep animals in captivity is a sign of the abject failure of us as a species. The long-term goal should be that we do not need to keep animals in captivity.

The only reason to have zoological collections should be to protect endangered species and breed with the goal of releasing them into the wild. The idea that zoos should be for the education or entertainment of mankind fills me with horror.

There is no way that city centre zoos can be looking after animals properly because they simply do not have the space. I think they should all be closed.

London Zoo has Whipsnade (in rural Bedfordshire) but the city one simply cannot be looking after animals in the right way with the space it has.

David Field, zoological director of London Zoo, said: London Zoo is a world-class zoo with fantastic animal enclosures suited to each species.

As an active member of the British and Irish Association of Zoos and Aquariums we uphold all of the standards required by law and go above and beyond those to ensure the best possible conditions for our animals.

London Zoo should close because it is 'sign of our failure as a species', says campaigner - London - News - London Evening Standard


----------



## noushka05

Because i know youve been involved in conservation work in Madagasca i decided to check out the indigenous species of the island... and i think ive got it! lol

is it Red Fody?

im learning a lot looking for these birds


----------



## Paul Dunham

To be honest while I applaud Aspinalls conservation efforts, based on what youve told me his comments come across somewhat hypocritical baring in mind the origins of Howletts which had exactly the same ethos as that of all the other zoological establishments.. While I agree London Zoo and many other zoos facilities are not always adequate for many of the animals they keep, I do believe they have done more to promote the love of animals and the desire to protect them in the publics mind then any other organisations.. TV etc is a relatively modern phenomenon and it was zoos which endeared animals to our hearts long before technology.. The zoological societies research and education department was educating and actively involved in conservation projects throughout the world long before Aspinall or Howletts was born.. I believe more species in zoos should be endangered species and part of breeding programmes to save them from extinction.. No, I dont agree zoos should be closed down and all wildlife left in the wild.. In an age when the environment is rapidly disappearing and species are becoming extinct everyday, the only place which may be left for them to live is captivity.. There are many species in captivity today which no longer exist in the wild..

While I agree there are many animals where captivity is not appropriate, I also think there are also many species where theres nothing wrong with keeping them in captivity. Your dog was once a Wolf.. I dont agree with this thoughtless repeated rhetoric often from people not interested in animals about the only place for animals is in the wild.. A successful species is a species which survives irrespective of the environment captive or otherwise.. We need to ensure theyre kept properly.. It is the destruction of the gene-pool in captivity which is the most damaging to conservation.. The deliberate breeding of hybrids and mutations throughout all captive animals is destroying the captive gene-pool making them useless for any conservation project.. Were spending a fortune on laws to protect species in the wild, and in captivity we give them almost no protection at all Mutations should be kept separately from the original gene-pool and deliberate hybridisation illegal..


----------



## Paul Dunham

Well well, yes a Red Fody.. more commonly called a Madagascar Fody.. It was actually Mauritius I was working in.. They're found on Indian Ocean islands..

OK... What about this species?? and which country do they come from??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/7dknxcixkrioon3q4hut.jpg
Permission Granted Snowmanradio


----------



## Guest

aren't those are pesquets parrots , found in Indonesia?


----------



## Paul Dunham

Nagini said:


> aren't those are pesquets parrots , found in Indonesia?


Well done Nagini.. Yes it's Pesquet's Parrot found in Indonesia/New Guinea..

What about all of these?? What are they?? Apart from being birds, what do they all have in common??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/nm8y435oy2o9s0wqlav_14.jpg
Permission granted...
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/s1m0rmhlnloc6453tmco_15.jpg
Permission Granted...
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/ognv1nitvfyru1js2n_16.jpg
Permission granted SandyCole...
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/sn9rjmnkm961858up2f_17.jpg
Permission granted Shizhao..
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/91wkrtlgsugapy54tmp_18.jpg
Permission granted Diliff...
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/4ecze8zfub0k2u6e1tn5_19.jpg
Permission granted Richard Bartz...


----------



## Guest

Paul Dunham said:


> Well done Nagini.. Yes it's Pesquet's Parrot found in Indonesia/New Guinea..
> 
> What about all of these?? What are they?? Apart from being birds, what do they all have in common??
> 
> red junglefowl?
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/nm8y435oy2o9s0wqlav_14.jpg
> Permission granted...
> 
> rock dove/pigeon
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/s1m0rmhlnloc6453tmco_15.jpg
> Permission Granted...
> 
> this one is a muscovy duck ?
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/ognv1nitvfyru1js2n_16.jpg
> Permission granted SandyCole...
> 
> swan goose ?
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/sn9rjmnkm961858up2f_17.jpg
> Permission granted Shizhao..
> 
> greylag goose?
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/91wkrtlgsugapy54tmp_18.jpg
> Permission granted Diliff...
> 
> mallard ducks
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/4ecze8zfub0k2u6e1tn5_19.jpg
> Permission granted Richard Bartz...


as for what they all have in common , i have no idea.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Nagini said:


> as for what they all have in common , i have no idea.


The Muscovy's a wild Muscovy... not the one you find in farmyards.. The clue is all of these have a very close relationship with man..


----------



## Tidgy

is it just me or does he look 'all shook up'

i'll get me coat


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> To be honest while I applaud Aspinalls conservation efforts, based on what youve told me his comments come across somewhat hypocritical baring in mind the origins of Howletts which had exactly the same ethos as that of all the other zoological establishments.. While I agree London Zoo and many other zoos facilities are not always adequate for many of the animals they keep, I do believe they have done more to promote the love of animals and the desire to protect them in the publics mind then any other organisations.. TV etc is a relatively modern phenomenon and it was zoos which endeared animals to our hearts long before technology.. The zoological societies research and education department was educating and actively involved in conservation projects throughout the world long before Aspinall or Howletts was born.. I believe more species in zoos should be endangered species and part of breeding programmes to save them from extinction.. No, I dont agree zoos should be closed down and all wildlife left in the wild.. In an age when the environment is rapidly disappearing and species are becoming extinct everyday, the only place which may be left for them to live is captivity.. There are many species in captivity today which no longer exist in the wild..
> 
> While I agree there are many animals where captivity is not appropriate, I also think there are also many species where theres nothing wrong with keeping them in captivity. Your dog was once a Wolf.. I dont agree with this thoughtless repeated rhetoric often from people not interested in animals about the only place for animals is in the wild.. A successful species is a species which survives irrespective of the environment captive or otherwise.. We need to ensure theyre kept properly.. It is the destruction of the gene-pool in captivity which is the most damaging to conservation.. The deliberate breeding of hybrids and mutations throughout all captive animals is destroying the captive gene-pool making them useless for any conservation project.. Were spending a fortune on laws to protect species in the wild, and in captivity we give them almost no protection at all Mutations should be kept separately from the original gene-pool and deliberate hybridisation illegal..


I disagree, I dont think hes being hypocritical at all because they dont have 'exactly the same ethos'..Aspinalls animals are kept in fantastic enclosures for a start! they concentrate on breeding endangered species with the ultimate aim of returning them to the wild, if at all possible.... Yet only 28% of animals in BIAZA zoos, which includes London, are classed as threatened by the IUCN red list, only 17.1% of animals in BIAZA zoos are in recognised conservation breeding programs(from BIAZA Annual Report 2005). Damian Aspinall puts not only zoo profits but also his own money into buying & protecting habitats for wildlife(hes bought 1 million acres of rainforest in the Gabon & Congo for gorillas). How much are BIAZA doing for conservation of wildlife In situ? the bare minimum!... average entrance fee of £10.30, only 46p-70p was thus channelled... This is how London Zoo have spent their money on Gorillas..an new attraction :/ .....Gorilla Kingdom... reportedly cost £5.3 million. It houses one male and two female Western lowland gorillas (Endangered). This money could have transformed wild gorilla conservation and protected thousands of gorillas and their fragile habitats. I think its Disgusting!!

...No Howletts, Port Lymne, & also Jersey zoo stand apart from the rest, they are world leaders in conservation & animal husbandry...they are poles apart from London zoo.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> I disagree, I dont think hes being hypocritical at all because they dont have 'exactly the same ethos'..Aspinalls animals are kept in fantastic enclosures for a start! they concentrate on breeding endangered species with the ultimate aim of returning them to the wild, if at all possible.... Yet only 28% of animals in BIAZA zoos, which includes London, are classed as threatened by the IUCN red list, only 17.1% of animals in BIAZA zoos are in recognised conservation breeding programs(from BIAZA Annual Report 2005). Damian Aspinall puts not only zoo profits but also his own money into buying & protecting habitats for wildlife(hes bought 1 million acres of rainforest in the Gabon & Congo for gorillas). How much are BIAZA doing for conservation of wildlife In situ? the bare minimum!... average entrance fee of £10.30, only 46p-70p was thus channelled ...No Howletts, Port Lymne, & also Jersey zoo stand apart from the rest, they are world leaders in conservation & animal husbandry...they are poles apart from London zoo.


Thanks for your reply Noushka,

I have had a few days to think about and digest, mull over in my mind the information you have provided to me.. Yet still I find myself in complete disagreement.. Howlett's did begin with the same kind of ethos as all the other zoo's.. That alone is evidenced by the tame hand reared Tiger we chatted about earlier.. Hardly responsible from a conservation standpoint.. Furthermore he's against zoo's, yet he owns a zoo.. He's against animals in captivity, yet he keeps animals in captivity.. He wants to close down city zoo's and keep his own zoo open.. He would be the principle beneficiary if London Zoo closed down.. If he was truly interested in conservation and not self interest the last thing you would want is to close down London Zoo.. The benefits of promoting conservation issues in the nations capitol are immeasurable and would be a setback to conservation.. I can understand criticism towards London Zoo and other city zoo's for keeping animals unsuitable in a too small environment.. But to call for them to closed down?? That isn't helping conservation.. That's helping himself.. That's setting himself as the sole moral face of conservation in the UK today.. It's the same old story.. I know better... If he had animal welfare and conservation issues at the heart of his criticism of London Zoo he should be saying to London Zoo that they shouldn't be housing large animals such as Elephants, Giraffes, Rhinoceros etc.. Instead they should be concentrating on smaller species suitable to the environment which London Zoo offers.. There are plenty of small to medium size species which London Zoo would be an ideal environment to help save from extinction.. An ideal environment to promote conservation issues amongst the public in an inner city area...

Are you able to answer my last question about what all those species of birds have in common with each other??


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Thanks for your reply Noushka,
> 
> I have had a few days to think about and digest, mull over in my mind the information you have provided to me.. Yet still I find myself in complete disagreement.. Howlett's did begin with the same kind of ethos as all the other zoo's.. That alone is evidenced by the tame hand reared Tiger we chatted about earlier.. Hardly responsible from a conservation standpoint.. Furthermore he's against zoo's, yet he owns a zoo.. He's against animals in captivity, yet he keeps animals in captivity.. He wants to close down city zoo's and keep his own zoo open.. He would be the principle beneficiary if London Zoo closed down.. If he was truly interested in conservation and not self interest the last thing you would want is to close down London Zoo.. The benefits of promoting conservation issues in the nations capitol are immeasurable and would be a setback to conservation.. I can understand criticism towards London Zoo and other city zoo's for keeping animals unsuitable in a too small environment.. But to call for them to closed down?? That isn't helping conservation.. That's helping himself.. That's setting himself as the sole moral face of conservation in the UK today.. It's the same old story.. I know better... If he had animal welfare and conservation issues at the heart of his criticism of London Zoo he should be saying to London Zoo that they shouldn't be housing large animals such as Elephants, Giraffes, Rhinoceros etc.. Instead they should be concentrating on smaller species suitable to the environment which London Zoo offers.. There are plenty of small to medium size species which London Zoo would be an ideal environment to help save from extinction.. An ideal environment to promote conservation issues amongst the public in an inner city area...


No problem Paul just sorry ive taken your thread off track

John Aspinall started the collection because he was a passionate animal lover, he may have been somewhat misguided in the early days, but theres no doubt he loved wildlife and he treated his animals as his friends. Unlike others zoos' he didnt want his animals to be mere 'exhibits' on display for a paying public, unlike them, he put the welfare and happiness of his animals 1st and foremost, going against the norm and building huge naturalistic enclosure they could hide away from view if they chose to. Infact under John Aspinall the zoos didnt always make any profit. But from the start he showed the established zoos how good husbandry and enclosures were vital for keeping animals happy and healthy..and showed them how breeding endangered species was done, breeding species they always struggled to.

Under Damian the Aspinall foundation have bred and released more captive animals into the wild then other organisation in Europe, not only that but they protect them once released, hence protecting the whole eco-system.

If London zoo care about the welfare of animals they shouldnt need to be told what animals to keep And its pretty obvious by what they spend (or should i say dont spend), on conserving animals in the wild that _they_ are the ones serving their 'self interests' ££££ . I dont think he would have a problem with those kind of zoos if they 'did' share his ethos...i bet he doesnt see Jersey as a bad zoo.

So IMO 'he does know better'...the proof is there if you care to look.

,

.


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Are you able to answer my last question about what all those species of birds have in common with each other??


have they species that have been domesticated by man?


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> have they species that have been domesticated by man?


That's right, their all the ancestors of domestic birds.. I forgot the Wild Turkey, but I've included the main one's..

Red Jungle Fowl- Ancestor to many hundreds of breeds of domestic chickens..
Rock Dove- Ancestor to many hundreds of breeds of domestic pigeons.
Wild Muscovy- Ancestor of the Domestic Muscovy.
Swan Goose- Ancestor of the Chinese Goose.
Greylag Goose- Ancestor to all domestic geese excluding the Chinese Goose
Mallard- Ancestor to all domestic ducks excluding the Muscovy.

The one I forgot was the Wild Turkey from the USA, the ancestor to domestic turkeys.

I think my point about Aspinall is that although he is ahead of the others in innovative conservation techniques.. They are all on the same side and London Zoo has as with many other zoo's done their part in conservation too.. This back-stabbing is thoughtless, and it's out of order for him to call for their closure.. If London Zoo were in it for the money, then they're in the wrong business because there is precious little.. They do what they can..

Can you name this bird?? and what country does it come from??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/e2illd63xg42w3bnq8z_12.jpg
Permission granted Benjamint444


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> That's right, their all the ancestors of domestic birds.. I forgot the Wild Turkey, but I've included the main one's..
> 
> Red Jungle Fowl- Ancestor to many hundreds of breeds of domestic chickens..
> Rock Dove- Ancestor to many hundreds of breeds of domestic pigeons.
> Wild Muscovy- Ancestor of the Domestic Muscovy.
> Swan Goose- Ancestor of the Chinese Goose.
> Greylag Goose- Ancestor to all domestic geese excluding the Chinese Goose
> Mallard- Ancestor to all domestic ducks excluding the Muscovy.
> 
> The one I forgot was the Wild Turkey from the USA, the ancestor to domestic turkeys.
> 
> I think my point about Aspinall is that although he is ahead of the others in innovative conservation techniques.. They are all on the same side and London Zoo has as with many other zoo's done their part in conservation too.. This back-stabbing is thoughtless, and it's out of order for him to call for their closure.. If London Zoo were in it for the money, then they're in the wrong business because there is precious little.. They do what they can..
> 
> Can you name this bird?? and what country does it come from??
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/e2illd63xg42w3bnq8z_12.jpg
> Permission granted Benjamint444


amazing how we've domesticated so many different species isnt it

I think we'll maybe have to just agree to disagree then Paul, Im with Damian & the BFF on this one http://www.bornfree.org.uk/fileadmin/user_upload/files/zoo_check/animal_ark.pdf

tis a tool using black breasted buzzard? i think lol...oh its from Australia...dread to think what impact the fires are having on them & all the rest of their fauna & flora 

.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> amazing how we've domesticated so many different species isnt it
> 
> I think we'll maybe have to just agree to disagree then Paul, Im with Damian & the BFF on this one http://www.bornfree.org.uk/fileadmin/user_upload/files/zoo_check/animal_ark.pdf
> 
> tis a tool using black breasted buzzard? i think lol...oh its from Australia...dread to think what impact the fires are having on them & all the rest of their fauna & flora
> 
> .


I don't understand why this is a us and them argument.. It's not about sides.. We're all on the same side trying to achieve the same thing..

Wow.. You got that quick.. I thought the Emu egg might give it away.. Sometimes known as a Black Breasted Buzzard Kite..

The domestication of dogs which has been the most spectacular.. They say it has taken between 12-14 thousand years to domesticate dogs.. When you look at the diversity of all the different breeds of dogs, it's unbelievable to think they have one ancestor.. It's hard to believe a Great Dane and a chihuahua are the same species.. Proof of evolution..

Can you name this species of bird?? What's different about them??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/16cza8bepluh0dkj304_9.jpg
Permission granted Stomac


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> I don't understand why this is a us and them argument.. It's not about sides.. We're all on the same side trying to achieve the same thing..
> 
> Wow.. You got that quick.. I thought the Emu egg might give it away.. Sometimes known as a Black Breasted Buzzard Kite..
> 
> The domestication of dogs which has been the most spectacular.. They say it has taken between 12-14 thousand years to domesticate dogs.. When you look at the diversity of all the different breeds of dogs, it's unbelievable to think they have one ancestor.. It's hard to believe a Great Dane and a chihuahua are the same species.. Proof of evolution..
> 
> Can you name this species of bird?? What's different about them??
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/16cza8bepluh0dkj304_9.jpg
> Permission granted Stomac


 a campbells teal?...im getting quicker

i'll go have a good read at the rest of your post now


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> I don't understand why this is a us and them argument.. It's not about sides.. We're all on the same side trying to achieve the same thing..
> 
> Wow.. You got that quick.. I thought the Emu egg might give it away.. Sometimes known as a Black Breasted Buzzard Kite..
> 
> The domestication of dogs which has been the most spectacular.. They say it has taken between 12-14 thousand years to domesticate dogs.. When you look at the diversity of all the different breeds of dogs, it's unbelievable to think they have one ancestor.. It's hard to believe a Great Dane and a chihuahua are the same species.. Proof of evolution..
> 
> Can you name this species of bird?? What's different about them??
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/16cza8bepluh0dkj304_9.jpg
> Permission granted Stomac


But thats my point, 'some' arent spending enough on conserving wildlife in the wild...if Aspinall foundation can do so much...how come CCZ consortiun do so little?

Are zoos committed to the funding of
conservation in the wild?
Finding: The CCZ appears to spend an estimated
4-6.7% of gross income11 on conservation in the
wild.
Finding: For an average CCZ adult entrance fee of
about £10.30, only 46-70p appears to go towards
conservation in the wild. One CCZ zoo appears to
contribute as little as 6p. http://www.bornfree.org.uk/fileadmin/user_upload/files/zoo_check/animal_ark.pdf

check out how we're paying back our dogs ancestor Paul...it breaks my heart Howling For Justice

.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> a campbells teal?...im getting quicker
> 
> i'll go have a good read at the rest of your post now


Is there something in-bedded in the photos I don't know about?? You forgot to say what's different about them.. They are flightless...

What about this bird???

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/02v886wu1vmzjsrsrhkp_20.jpg
Permission granted Gaurav Pandit


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Is there something in-bedded in the photos I don't know about?? You forgot to say what's different about them.. They are flightless...
> 
> What about this bird???
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/02v886wu1vmzjsrsrhkp_20.jpg
> Permission granted Gaurav Pandit


honestly no, not that i can see anyway, i knew they were teals just googled teal species

white bellied goshawk? (it looks like a goshawk so again ive googled species)

.


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> But thats my point, 'some' arent spending enough on conserving wildlife in the wild...if Aspinall foundation can do so much...how come CCZ consortiun do so little?
> 
> Are zoos committed to the funding of
> conservation in the wild?
> Finding: The CCZ appears to spend an estimated
> 46.7% of gross income11 on conservation in the
> wild.
> Finding: For an average CCZ adult entrance fee of
> about £10.30, only 46-70p appears to go towards
> conservation in the wild. One CCZ zoo appears to
> contribute as little as 6p. http://www.bornfree.org.uk/fileadmin/user_upload/files/zoo_check/animal_ark.pdf
> 
> check out how we're paying back our dogs ancestor Paul...it breaks my heart Howling For Justice
> 
> .


Places like London Zoo have very little left over for funding the projects you think they should.. For many years they've been in the red. They've almost closed down on a number of occasions and had last minute reprieves.. This we're better than you because our results are so good business is nonsense.. 
What he's doing is trashing and belittling the work of others.. There's a great deal more money thrown down the toilet given to the academic community who are paid a great deal of money to study the gradual demise of species on the planet into extinction.. Instead of actively doing something they are just documenting the extinction of life on earth.. What you have to realise is the ZSL was at the forefront of conservation long before Aspinall.. They were the pioneers of conservation..


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> honestly no, not that i can see anyway, i knew they were teals just googled teal species
> 
> white bellied goshawk? (it looks like a goshawk so again ive googled species)
> 
> .


Nope.. it's not a White Bellied Goshawk...


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Places like London Zoo have very little left over for funding the projects you think they should.. For many years they've been in the red. They've almost closed down on a number of occasions and had last minute reprieves.. This we're better than you because our results are so good business is nonsense..
> What he's doing is trashing and belittling the work of others.. There's a great deal more money thrown down the toilet given to the academic community who are paid a great deal of money to study the gradual demise of species on the planet into extinction.. Instead of actively doing something they are just documenting the extinction of life on earth.. What you have to realise is the ZSL was at the forefront of conservation long before Aspinall.. They were the pioneers of conservation..


if thats so Paul how come they could afford to spend 5.3 million building a new exhibit to house a handful of gorilla?

.


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Nope.. it's not a White Bellied Goshawk...


its not a white tailed hawk is it? this is just a stab in the dark!


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> if thats so Paul how come they could afford to spend 5.3 million building a new exhibit to house a handful of gorilla?
> 
> .


If that is true, then I will have to agree with you.. That is a disgraceful waste of money given the government has had to bail them out with public money in the past.. It's still not an excuse to close them down... But it is a good excuse to attack their finance policies and the board of trustees..


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> its not a white tailed hawk is it? this is just a stab in the dark!


Nope... A white tailed Hawks a type of buzzard as I recall...


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Nope... A white tailed Hawks a type of buzzard as I recall...


i knew i'd be way out, but have to go out now.. i'll have to have a good google later when i get back...unless someone beats me to it that is lol


----------



## Jonescat

Black chested buzzard eagle?


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Black chested buzzard eagle?


Nope.. Very good guess.. A beautiful eagle though.. They're more grey than this species of eagle.. Also know as a Chilean Eagle.. Grey Eagle Buzzard and a few other names too.. I always fancied flying one..


----------



## Jonescat

Hmm wrong continent perhaps.Black chested snake eagle?


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Hmm wrong continent perhaps.Black chested snake eagle?


Bingo!! Ha ha, wrong continent wrong eagle.. lol The name was almost identical though..

Name this bird and where does it come from??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/on3crev4arigaby7iae6_21.jpeg
Permission granted Carlita


----------



## Jonescat

Good game this!


----------



## simplysardonic

Paul Dunham said:


> Bingo!! Ha ha, wrong continent wrong eagle.. lol The name was almost identical though..
> 
> Name this bird and where does it come from??
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/on3crev4arigaby7iae6_21.jpeg
> Permission granted Carlita


Maguari stork?


----------



## Paul Dunham

simplysardonic said:


> Maguari stork?


Very good, did you know that or did you search for it?? You didn't say where it came from...

What about this one??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/sgptyjuxiutaos9999_22.jpg
Permission granted DickDaniels


----------



## Honeybunny1984

Ooooh can i join in 

im sure thats one of those White Backed Ducks :idea:


----------



## Paul Dunham

*honeybunny* said:


> Ooooh can i join in
> 
> im sure thats one of those White Backed Ducks :idea:


Of Course you can join in Honeybunny.. Yes it's a White Backed Duck from Africa..

Here's another one.. Can you name it? What makes this bird so unique within it's family of birds..

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/35p257u9fq72afwwikn2_23.jpg
Permission granted Brian Ralphs


----------



## Jonescat

Can we have a clue please? (And I thought the duck was hard!)


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Can we have a clue please? (And I thought the duck was hard!)


I thought people got the duck pretty quickly too. If I told you it was a bird of prey would that help??


----------



## Jonescat

Yes! Found it!

Red throated caracara - only caracara to eat wasp larvae. That bill had me going off in completely the wrong direction.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Yes! Found it!
> 
> Red throated caracara - only caracara to eat wasp larvae. That bill had me going off in completely the wrong direction.


Well done!! Yes it's Red Throated Caracara.. It's not the fact it eats Bee & Wasp lavae which makes it unusual.. There are many birds of prey which do that.. Honey Buzzards for example.. What makes this species unusual for a bird of prey is that they eat fruit and berries..

This one should be a little easier for you.. What's this bird called??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/76kav16b64ul71axcr7e_24.jpg
Permission Granted; Kuribo


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Well done!! Yes it's Red Throated Caracara.. It's not the fact it eats Bee & Wasp lavae which makes it unusual.. There are many birds of prey which do that.. Honey Buzzards for example.. What makes this species unusual for a bird of prey is that they eat fruit and berries..
> 
> This one should be a little easier for you.. What's this bird called??
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/76kav16b64ul71axcr7e_24.jpg
> Permission Granted; Kuribo


a beautiful tragopan?


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> a beautiful tragopan?


Yes, but which one??


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> Yes, but which one??


i think it might be the Satyr?


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> i think it might be the Satyr?


That's right, it's a Satyr Tragopan.. A beautiful pheasant.

There's something very strange about this next bird... I wonder if you can tell me what it is???
View attachment 26.bmp


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> That's right, it's a Satyr Tragopan.. A beautiful pheasant.
> 
> There's something very strange about this next bird... I wonder if you can tell me what it is???
> View attachment 106443


dont know if its just me but i cant open the link Paul :/


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> dont know if its just me but i cant open the link Paul :/


It wouldn't upload normally either, so I tried something else.. Obviously it didn't work..

OK.. Here's another one.. This bird is famous for it's behaviour.. Do you know what it's called???
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/6l0siehzb24lkmov87pr_25.jpg
Permission Granted; Shyamal


----------



## Jonescat

Paul Dunham said:


> That's right, it's a Satyr Tragopan.. A beautiful pheasant.
> 
> There's something very strange about this next bird... I wonder if you can tell me what it is???
> View attachment 106443


Too many legs?......:biggrin5:


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Too many legs?......:biggrin5:


So you got it then?? That's what a true Cocker should look like..lol

Paul...


----------



## Paul Dunham

So no one's going to have a go at that last bird?? Such a famous bird too... I guess I'll have to make them easier in the future...


----------



## Jonescat

Still searching - I so want it to be a fairy wren and I am pretty sure it isn't.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Still searching - I so want it to be a fairy wren and I am pretty sure it isn't.


Nope... I think Fairy Wrens a much prettier.. This birds is famous for what it does...


----------



## Jonescat

Found it! The common tailorbird, famous because they make their nest from leaves sewn together with spidersilk.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Found it! The common tailorbird, famous because they make their nest from leaves sewn together with spidersilk.


Yes.. Well Done!! I was beginning to think I was making them too hard... That's the trouble with the internet it makes it too easy at times.. If I put up a species of flamingo there's only 6 to choose from..

Well here's a real interesting bird... Do you know what it is? and do you know why they're so interesting???

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/l6nvihj6d683gamg6jvf.jpg
Permission Granted; JJ Harrison


----------



## Jonescat

Brush turkey - incubates its eggs in a mound rather than sitting on them - a bit reptilian if you ask me! (PS I found the tailorbird in a good old fashioned book).


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Brush turkey - incubates its eggs in a mound rather than sitting on them - a bit reptilian if you ask me! (PS I found the tailorbird in a good old fashioned book).


Very Good... actually it's the Australian Bush Turkey.. just one of a family of megapodes.. That's right they don't incubate their eggs.. The male builds a huge mound of a compost heap... several females lay their eggs in it, and the eggs are hatched like reptile eggs from the heat generated in the compost heap.. It's interesting like reptile eggs the eggs don't need turning either.. When the eggs hatch the chicks are completely independent fending for themselves.. A females dream... no work at all.. The male does all the work.. lol

Can you name this bird.. and what's interesting about the change in them in captivity??
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/9whdm6b7x92s6gsjar3d_29.jpg
Permission Granted; snowmanradio


----------



## Guest

Paul Dunham said:


> Very Good... actually it's the Australian Bush Turkey.. just one of a family of megapodes.. That's right they don't incubate their eggs.. The male builds a huge mound of a compost heap... several females lay their eggs in it, and the eggs are hatched like reptile eggs from the heat generated in the compost heap.. It's interesting like reptile eggs the eggs don't need turning either.. When the eggs hatch the chicks are completely independent fending for themselves.. A females dream... no work at all.. The male does all the work.. lol
> 
> Can you name this bird.. and what's interesting about the change in them in captivity??
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/9whdm6b7x92s6gsjar3d_29.jpg
> Permission Granted; snowmanradio


common green magpie? don't they change colour in captivity?


----------



## Paul Dunham

Nagini said:


> common green magpie? don't they change colour in captivity?


Yes Nagini, it's a Green Magpie.. The name I always knew them by was a Hunting Cissa... They do change colour when in Captivity.. In the wild they're a beautiful lime green.. in captivity they become a paler turquoise.. They say it's the bleaching effect of coming out from under the canopy.. Some people blame it on the change of diet..

OK.. here's another one.. This bird is the very reason we should keep exotic animals in captivity.. Can you name it?? and why??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/6s313cogs0o0tlnn872_30.jpg
Permission Granted; Greg Hume


----------



## Guest

Paul Dunham said:


> Yes Nagini, it's a Green Magpie.. The name I always knew them by was a Hunting Cissa... They do change colour when in Captivity.. In the wild they're a beautiful lime green.. in captivity they become a paler turquoise.. They say it's the bleaching effect of coming out from under the canopy.. Some people blame it on the change of diet..
> 
> OK.. here's another one.. This bird is the very reason we should keep exotic animals in captivity.. Can you name it?? and why??
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/6s313cogs0o0tlnn872_30.jpg
> Permission Granted; Greg Hume


this is an extinct bird called the guam rail? beautiful bird.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Nagini said:


> this is an extinct bird called the guam rail? beautiful bird.


Extinct in the wild... They still exist in captivity.. It make a good excuse for keeping exotics in captivity... Do you know how they became extinct in the wild???


----------



## Guest

Paul Dunham said:


> Extinct in the wild... They still exist in captivity.. It make a good excuse for keeping exotics in captivity... Do you know how they became extinct in the wild???


was it due to the introduction of the brown tree snake?


----------



## Paul Dunham

Nagini said:


> was it due to the introduction of the brown tree snake?


That's right.. Man strikes again... This one you should get pretty quickly.. I've put it in because it's such a beautiful picture.. Can you name it???

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/vffpb9i2b072s9c6g7gt_31.jpg
Permission Granted; Snowmanradio


----------



## Jonescat

Feels a bit like QI where you think you know the answer and then all the hooters come on...

Scarlet Tanager?


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Feels a bit like QI where you think you know the answer and then all the hooters come on...
> 
> Scarlet Tanager?


The hooters just gone off..lol

Nope, it's not a Scarlet Tanager... I can see why you think it might be though...


----------



## Jonescat

Brazilian tanager?


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Brazilian tanager?


You got it!! I think these are more beautiful than the Scarlet Tanagers...

What about these three???

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/f8pga09dn0l91pi6bzve_33.jpg
Permission Granted; Jason Quinn
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/uo2ikxtm47fdurk4w1y_34.jpg
Permission Granted; Randen Pederson
http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/l6jht6edd4i9553bn6_35.jpg
Permission Granted; Jason L. Buberel


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> You got it!! I think these are more beautiful than the Scarlet Tanagers...
> 
> What about these three???
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/f8pga09dn0l91pi6bzve_33.jpg
> Permission Granted; Jason Quinn
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/uo2ikxtm47fdurk4w1y_34.jpg
> Permission Granted; Randen Pederson
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/l6jht6edd4i9553bn6_35.jpg
> Permission Granted; Jason L. Buberel


easy peasy..Waxwings

A Cedar waxwing
B Bohemian Waxwing
C Japanese waxwing


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> easy peasy..Waxwings
> 
> A Cedar waxwing
> B Bohemian Waxwing
> C Japanese waxwing


That's right.. Beautiful Waxwings... Easy peasy?? They showed what they said were Japanese Waxwing on QI.. It was only a quick look. but they looked like a Bohemian Waxwing to me.. Comedian Bill Bailey's supposed to be a bird enthusiast and didn't even know it was a Waxwing... I thought surely anyone seriously into birds would know a Waxwing even if they didn't know which species of Waxwing???

A change in direction.. I use to keep and breed these when I was a kid.. Do you know what they are???

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/hqjk694btgtp3gj6155_36.jpg
Permission Granted; Jim gifford


----------



## noushka05

Paul Dunham said:


> That's right.. Beautiful Waxwings... Easy peasy?? They showed what they said were Japanese Waxwing on QI.. It was only a quick look. but they looked like a Bohemian Waxwing to me.. Comedian Bill Bailey's supposed to be a bird enthusiast and didn't even know it was a Waxwing... I thought surely anyone seriously into birds would know a Waxwing even if they didn't know which species of Waxwing???
> 
> A change in direction.. I use to keep and breed these when I was a kid.. Do you know what they are???
> 
> http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/hqjk694btgtp3gj6155_36.jpg
> Permission Granted; Jim gifford


Really? BB's not that good on birds then is he lol

Well our new challenge is definately a fancy pigeon of some sort!...i'll have to have a google to find which breed it is, its a very striking one


----------



## noushka05

Is it a Saksische vleugelduif? (thats a bit of a tongue twister)

I never realised there were sooo many different breeds


----------



## Paul Dunham

noushka05 said:


> Is it a Saksische vleugelduif? (thats a bit of a tongue twister)
> 
> I never realised there were sooo many different breeds


Nope.. You'll be pleased to hear it's in good old Anglo-Saxon English.. Yes, it's incredible the many hundreds of different breeds of domestic pigeons.. Technically you could argue they're all Rock Doves... There has been no cross breeding, just selective and accidental breeding.. Gives you a better understanding of evolution.. This particular breed I use to show them...


----------



## Jonescat

Saxon Shield? 
Didn't realise there were quite so many to choose from either!


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Saxon Shield?
> Didn't realise there were quite so many to choose from either!


That's right.. Very good.. I did leave a cryptic clue in my last post with, "Good old Anglo Saxon English"... Most people don't realise the shear variety of them.. It's the same with chickens, there's hundreds of different breeds of those too. It's a dying pursuit.. It's mind boggling all the different breeds all different shapes and colours.. Breeds such as these are kept in lofts and not let out.. It could be another alternative for people who would like to keep birds, but don't want a cockerel crowing or pigeon sh*t on the roof... You breed them to a standard and can show them and win prizes..

Here's one more Pigeon for you to name.. This bird is the strangest of all domestic breeds of animals ever to be bred... Do you know why???

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/2vamirm5qdb19rgwmks1_37.jpg
Permission granted; Jim gifford


----------



## masoomdon

Pigeon + Parrot


----------



## Jonescat

I don't quite know what to make of this. A Parlour Roller? Which doesn't seem to be able to fly but is trained to roll instead? And there are competitions to see how far they can roll, and a world record of of 662 ft. I just watched a vid on youtube.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> I don't quite know what to make of this. A Parlour Roller? Which doesn't seem to be able to fly but is trained to roll instead? And there are competitions to see how far they can roll, and a world record of of 662 ft. I just watched a vid on youtube.


Thats right its a Parlor Roller/Tumbler Its a pigeon which cannot fly and rolls along the ground.. They bowl them like ten-pin bowling balls... I think this is one of mans cruelest forms of domestication.. They havent trained them to do it.. Some say its a form of epilepsy, others say muscle spasms.. I personally think theyre having a convulsive fit.. Its a nervous response to anything which frightens them.. If you've ever seen a pigeon having its neck rung, thats exactly what they do.. roll around on the ground flipping backwards A friend of mine had them years ago, we didn't roll them like bowling balls.. We just clapped our hands and they would do it.. Anticonvulsant drugs have proven effective at preventing pigeons from tumbling.. This is a classic example of man exploiting a disease/disorder for his own pleasure

Here's a video of them rolling..
2010 APRA PARLOR ROLLER Competition. Part 3/3 - YouTube

Can you name these birds???

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/7mrzwkblx262em5uc12_28.jpg
Permission Granted; snowmanradio


----------



## Jonescat

Horned screamer? Odd how the pic makes them look as if one has a red eye, one orange and one yellow - I guess that's just a trick of the light?


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Horned screamer? Odd how the pic makes them look as if one has a red eye, one orange and one yellow - I guess that's just a trick of the light?


Well done!! I thought no one was going to have a go at them.. As well a horn they have spurs on their wings too.. I think they have a prehistoric quality about them

Here a video of one; Notice the spur on the wing..

Horned Screamer - YouTube

Can you name this bird??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/gs2f9y0nnnkin4y0bxrt_38.jpg
Permission granted; Ealdgyth


----------



## Jonescat

Just really busy this w/end. Yeah - sort of archeopteryx-ish. And small peacock size by the look of the vid.


----------



## Jonescat

Male kelp goose.


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Male kelp goose.


Yes, it's a Kelp Goose.. One of the family of sheldgeese.. There's not that many species of white or mostly white species of wild goose.. There's the three species of Snow Goose.. Magellan, Andean and Kelp goose.. but that's about it I think.. There's the Coscoroba Swan which looks neither like a swan or a goose..

Can you name these birds??

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/25avl7i4fgcbhzqal50_39.jpg
Permission granted; Dgse87

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/1rde2o1foxz55pi075b5_40.jpg
Permission granted; snowmanradio

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/9c3dx3r2nnjfvz4f0v4w_41.jpg
Permission granted; Bjørn Christian Tørrissen

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/2wwgk3k6xitmbr4w97io_42.jpg
Permission granted; Pkspks

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/jaer0o1ik7hf5frdmsfc_43.jpg
Permission granted; DickDaniels


----------



## Ponky42

I've never seen one but isn't he pretty!


----------



## Paul Dunham

Ponky42 said:


> I've never seen one but isn't he pretty!


There's one of them from Australia.. Sorry, You meant the Kelp Goose??


----------



## Jonescat

Hey I know one of them without going looking!


----------



## Paul Dunham

Jonescat said:


> Hey I know one of them without going looking!


I wonder which one that was?? lol I think if you have to search for them, it helps you learn better... It's mind boggling the different species of birds you have.. I'm trying not to post pictures of birds where you get 50 different species which look identical to each other such as some of the warblers and some of the wading birds.. You have to be a real anorak to identify those and then you only get into arguments over mis-identification because the differences are so tiny and overlap with each other..


----------



## Paul Dunham

This is my last post on this site.. I know your not allowed to make posts such as these.. I couldnt care less.. The moderators are a disgrace on this site.. Locking someone out of a discussion simply because they dislike their views.. There has been no abuse just an expression of views.. I wondered why the discussions were so inane on this site.. Difficult issues should be tackled too..


----------



## Jonescat

Eh? 

I thought we were having fun.... Waxbills for the most part, although I still have one to go, and the one I knew from the start was I think the Lavender Waxbill.


----------



## lovebird

I dont know for sure. But I know a website who might be able to identify this birds. They have all about birds.


----------

